# Bubble Glass or Straight Glass



## X-Calibre786

I just want your opinion because I can't decide which way to keep this RTA set up. Does this setup look better with the Bubble Glass or the Straight Glass. There are also other pros and cons to each.

The bubble glass is obviously higher capacity and so would require less refilling than the straight glass.

The straight glass doesn't protrude like the bubble glass does and so there would be less risk of it breaking should it fall or take a knock.

Bubble Glass





Straight Glass


----------



## Vaporator00

Surprisingly, the bubble glass looks better imho.... And I don't really like an RTA with bubble glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

The bubble glass does look better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

get a blue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

vicTor said:


> get a blue


Yeah... I'm waiting on someone from the Classifieds to accept my offer on his black Nunchaku... failing which, I'm going to try and find a blue Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

Also not a fan of bubble glass but it definitely looks better in this situation. That might change with a blue Zeus.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

I prefer the cleaner straighter lines of the straight glass
But if it were me I would probably use the bubble glass for more capacity and most likely put a tank band on it to help protect it a bit if it takes a fall.

Tube mods fall more often with me and tend to roll off the table...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

I can’t do bubble glass. 

Just can’t. 

Straight glass looks much in my opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Problem is the photo with the bubble glass, the grey of th zeus looks darker so it looks better than straight glase photo which grey is lighter.
But I have suspicion that bubble will always look better on this mod as the mod also makes a "bubble" in the middle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

The slim line look would be my choice. But on your particular tube mod the bubble works well with the flowing lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Either works, but I'm leaning more to the 'straight' look.

Pro for the Bubble is that the tank will protect the mod from damage if it falls over on a desk


----------



## zadiac

The one that holds the most juice

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The fact that opinions are split means that, IMO, you should go with the most practical option and use the bubble glass.


----------



## StompieZA

Bubble glass just because of juice capacity. Recently tried my straight glass but having to refill everytime after vaping sucked especially at work. Bubble glass lasts much longer. 

The Zeus is a thirsty RTA so bubbleglass for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

StompieZA said:


> Bubble glass just because of juice capacity. Recently tried my straight glass but having to refill everytime after vaping sucked especially at work. Bubble glass lasts much longer.
> 
> The Zeus is a thirsty RTA so bubbleglass for me.



Thanks for the input guys. Went back to the bubble. Got frustrated with frequent refilling. And after having the straight glass on for a day, I realised I prefer the bubble look on this RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332

Straight looks better... I still rather use the bubble glass for not having to refill so often. Functionality > Looks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

